# Meet Cal.



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Today the Betta I have been waiting for got here. This is Cal. 

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966062&stc=1&d=1569536589

Cal is a Blue Giant Gene HM. He is so much bigger than any of my other boys. He has a new home in a 10 gallon Planted tank. He shares this tank with 5 Ember Tetra. He hasn't met them yet since I darkened the tank before I released him. so he won't meet the neighbors until tomorrow. He was in fantastic shape when he arrived But needing to get settled in his new digs.

His tank is a MarineLand 10 gallon with an Aqueon 10 LED filter, and an Eheim 50 watt adjustable submersible heater. He has a 6 inch bubble wand in the center rear of his tank for aeration. and the tank is heavily planted to give him and his tank mates a natural safe environment. He pretty much took over as soon as he got in the tank. I noticed the ember tetras have stayed together and move as one now that he has joined them. LOL. Here are some quick shots of the tank. 

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966064&stc=1&d=1569537464

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966066&stc=1&d=1569537464

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966068&stc=1&d=1569537464


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

He is very pretty, he'll look awesome with the tetras. I noticed he has speckling in his fins like one of my bettas; that's one of my favorite betta features especially when it's really pronounced, but I was told it usually goes away as they mature(?)
And yay for giants, I hope to get one next myself. Tank looks great, welcome home Cal!


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

stunning!! I love the tank and your boy is so pretty.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Moon Child (Aug 7, 2019)

*He's a beautiful boy with a nice life ahead! Congrats *


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you all. He is still in the dark to destress He is eating so that's a good thing. When I feed the rest of the herd this morning I'll get a better look at him and see how he's doing with the Tetra. When I looked at the thermometer before bed I saw him resting on the sword leaves. He's getting around the tank and exploring and that's another good thing to see,


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cal is quite the Glam boy. he loves interaction with people. He loves his picture taken. (he doesn't sit still long ) He is exploring his new tank with a vengeance. He has said Hello to the Ember's and left them know he is the king of this tank . They readily agreed. LOL He likes to eat and that is the top of his to do list. 
He likes to play Peak a boo.
https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966080&stc=1&d=1569592051

He also likes to pose.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966082&stc=1&d=1569592185

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966084&stc=1&d=1569592185

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966086&stc=1&d=1569592185


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

wow stunning royal blue!


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

His clour is stunning! So intense.
I agree with Russel that buying through the post does get easier, over time.
I was a nervous wreck the first time I did it.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks Blue. I guess it was me wanting it right now that kept me in suspense. But he sure was worth the worry. 
BTW. How is the 55 gallon doing. I have been working on the basement some and it's starting to take shape. over the next year I'll have it finished. I'll put in tanks as I go and I can't wait for around Christmas when Petco and Petsmart have their $1.00 per gallon sale along with their other tanks will be up for sale at 70% off. I'm saving up for at least 10 40 gallon breeders. and I know there is a 75 gallon with my name on it.


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Beautiful fish and stunning set up.

Glad he's settling in well!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you Peppersmom. He is doing very well and he even enjoy his tank mates (5 Ember Tetra and 6 White clouds) He enjoys swimming over to them and breaking up the Union meeting they seem to have. LOL


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for asking about the 55g 

We have had some trials and tribulations, and it has gone through a non-pretty stage, which is kind of expected in a new tank, isn't it? But you have reminded me to do a followup on the Journal thread.

Am v jealous of your Giant.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you and please do follow up on the journal I would love to see whats going on. Cal is defiantly a big boy He's not quite a giant but does have the genes in him which makes him a little bigger than normal betta. His body size alone right now 2.3 inches This does not include his fins. He is in with tank mates (my first community with a Betta) He has 5 Ember Tetra and 6 White cloud in with him so far and when I get the tank completely cycled and matured I plan on a shoal of pygmy cory to round out the community or maybe a couple of loaches like you have. 

It's so much fun to watch him interact with the neighbors. He doesn't attack them but when he shows up for their gatherings (I call them union meetings) they scatter and he turns back to me as if to ask DO i HAVE BAD BREATH???? LOL He does love to explore and patrol his tank and he lets the neighbors know he's king.

I got this picture of him and it seems like he is playing peak a boo. or saying Hay I'm in the shower and how would you like to be photographed while your bathing??. LOL

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966090&stc=1&d=1569677905


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cal has some new tank buddies added today. I placed 3 small Panda Cory into the mix today since Cal has left the white cloud and the ember tetra alone. I needed something to help keep the bottom clean and they are small enough to be able for the bio load to with stand their presence in the tank. Later this week I will be getting 3 more Cory so there is a better Shoal. 

When I introduced them into the tank they did exactly what Cory always do and that is find some place to hide. It'll take a few days until they settle in but I think they will do fine. And Cal doesn't seem to be interested at all.


----------



## Sonicbetta (Sep 22, 2019)

Many offsprings Hope you get from Him.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Unfortunately I did not see this post earlier than today so I can't really respond to what you are saying here. Cal was never bought to be a breeder. I don't breed any of my betta. They are for my pleasure and for those who visit our home. I see that the Mods found it necessary to edit your response for rule #5.


----------



## Sonicbetta (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry did no realized that mistake my behalf.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Today I finally rounded out the community tank and have reach the limit of stocking. Cal is doing great with it and he is the king of the tank, and all the subjects know it. I also got some frozen blood worms for the group. Cal loves them so I need to watch how much are being fed. The Tetra go crazy over them and the Cory enjoy sucking them up as they hit bottom. 

This community tank is stocked with 6 Ember Tetra, 6 White cloud Tetra, 6 Zebra Danios, 3 Panda Cory, and 2 Leopard Cory and 1 Sterba Cory. and one very beautiful XXL Blue Half Moon Betta named Cal. 
The tank is a 10 gallon Tetra tank, and is filtered with an Aqueon 20 LED filter, I have an Eheim 50 watt submersible heater set for 78 degrees. The tank is heavily planted with lots of African water fern for over head cover not only for Cal but also great get away hides for the Tetra and danios. There is also 3 large bunches of Money wort, 2 large Jave ferns one regular and one Kings crown, 1 medium Asian water fern and 2 large Anubis Nana. Two medium rocks and one piece of driftwood.

Once everything settles down I'll try and get some shots of the tank and the community. But those darn Tetra and Danios are so darn fast. I keep getting a blur in all the pictures when I try for them.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

WOW, how beautiful and healthy he looks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Need some pics!!!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm working on it, Those darn little critters wont stay still. all I keep getting is a blur. so later today I will make a consorted effort to post some nice shots. As soon as I can get them that is. LOL


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok here are the pics of the tank couldn't really get to many of the residents to stay still. sorry.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966228&stc=1&d=1570214386

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966230&stc=1&d=1570214386

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966232&stc=1&d=1570214386

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966234&stc=1&d=1570214386

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966236&stc=1&d=1570214386


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

I think this one is my favorite of your tanks I've seen so far. It came out great.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you. I enjoyed this tank from the start. The plants I found were just fantastic. Usually African Water Fern costs about $12.00 or better in stores and you only can find it in 3-5 inch height for that price. The place where I get most of my plants had it in 14 Inch height for $12.00 a bunch. I felt like I took advantage of them, but Hay they sure do look nice in the tank. All the other plants have also turned out really well and support the horde. LOL. Cal like the plants and loves the African water fern to play and sleep in.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

That tank looks fabulous - and about 3 x its actual size. Like a gorgeous sheltered jungle.
Cal must think he died and went to heaven.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> That tank looks fabulous - and about 3 x its actual size. Like a gorgeous sheltered jungle.
> Cal must think he died and went to heaven.


Cal really does seem to like his home. With all his tank mates he lords over his realm. constantly on patrol, unless that is I'm sitting at the computer, and than he has to be looking over my shoulder to correct my spelling. LOL Every one seems to be getting along very well. I've not seen any aggression and everyone swims together.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966240&stc=1&d=1570388468


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Being partial to the blues I have to say I'm green at the gills! Nice tank too! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

